
Four more journalists get felony charges after covering inauguration unrest - vqc
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/jan/24/journalists-charged-felonies-trump-inauguration-unrest
======
jrnichols
"A documentary producer, a photojournalist, a live-streamer and a freelance
reporter "

Is it just me, or does the bar for what a "journalist" is nowadays seem to be
a whole lot lower than 10 years ago?

Does this mean that I can fire up Facebook Live and be a "live streamer" and
claim all kinds of protections meant for journalists? Interesting.

And journalists being arrested like this? Not new. Not a "omg Trump" thing.
Reporters and journalists do find themselves on the wrong end of handcuffs.
It's not terribly unusual at all. (doesn't mean it's right, but the point is
that this here is not proving that Trump issued some media crackdown or
anything.)

~~~
malcolmgreaves
Anyone can observe and document reality. The point is, if they're not rioting,
then they shouldn't be charged with it.

